# Ein Introvideo mit einfach animiertem Logo erstellen.



## TdGRadio (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei meinen Videos vorher mein Logo einblenden.
Dieses liegt mir als Grafikdatei vor und ich würde es z.B. gerne einfach reinfliegen lassen oder anderweitig simpel animieren.

Als Schnittsoftware benutze ich Pinnacle Studio 14. Kann ich das damit erstellen oder muss ich für das Intro in einem anderen Programm ein Video erstellen und das dann vor dem eigentlichen Video in der Timeline in Studi 14 platzieren?

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## DeniseLechner (15. Januar 2010)

Ich verwende dieses Programm zwar nicht, aber normalerweise funktioniert es, wenn du es in die Timeline ziehst/importierst.
Schau dir am besten Tutorials an, von dem Programm bzw. Programmen die ähnlich sind. 


Viele Grüße
Denise Lechner


----------



## Mr_Clever (17. Januar 2010)

hm................nichts einfacher als das mit Pinnacle, ich mache das ständig damit.

lg M. Clever


----------

